# Brute Force 650 belt light reset



## Ellisfamily (Feb 12, 2010)

Just purchased a 2006 Brute Force 650 and the belt light is on steady which I understand only means to inspect the belt. I have found the two 4 pin connectors to reset the light but because of their location I am having trouble pulling them apart. Anyone have an idea? I am new to quads and the forum so any help is appreciated.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

If they have never been taken apart before they are probably zip tied real close to the frame. Find the black plastic zip ties and cut them then the plugs should pull far enough away so you can easily get them disconnected.


----------



## Ellisfamily (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks I will give it a try. I did not see any zip ties but I did see a lot of tape holding them to another set of wires so I will try to carefully remove some of the tape also.


----------



## meszmoto (Feb 11, 2011)

I am working on 09 650 brute put new belt /clutch spring arms in how do I reset belt light


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Check out the How To's in the Kawasaki section.


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

Ellisfamily said:


> Thanks I will give it a try. I did not see any zip ties but I did see a lot of tape holding them to another set of wires so I will try to carefully remove some of the tape also.


Those 4-pin connector wires should not be taped up with other harnesss. Anyway, remove the black rubber cvt exhaust outlet connecting tube just above the cvt cover by loosening two long/large clamps. Then you will see where they are routed and you will have a better view.


----------

